# I&#039;m thinking of hunting in the dark!



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone ever tried it? 

I don't have to be at work until 8 or 830am. Thinking of waking up around 3 am, get out in the woods by 4 am equipped with a nice hat light and an extremely bright flashlight and look for morels until it's time to go to work.


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have tried it in the past. Has not worked well for me. The flash lights create so many shadows along the forest floor from all the ground growth an leaves. The morels kind of get blocked by the shadows. I went back tje day after I did some nite hunting an found over 40 that I had walked right by with n 5 ft.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

damn.. welp, i gotta try it for myself. i wonder if different lights would work better than others. (standard bulbs, LED, propane lantern)

im taking a LED hat light that is pretty bright within 15ft, and makes everything within 30-40 ft visible.. then im bringing a coleman LED flashlight 90 lumens 112 yard visible light. it's bright. hopefully there are no shadows lol

i guess if i get out in the woods and feel like its not very productive i can always go back and sleep in the truck till the sun comes out haha

i appreciate the insight. it definitely makes sense. im just dumb and stubborn and gotta give it a shot.


----------



## woodsman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey just cause it didnt work for me dont mean it wont work for you. I never mock an shroomers methods. What ever it takes to find the gold


----------



## old picker (Apr 10, 2013)

Just hope like heck there ain't no big cats around


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

woodsman was right.. no morels for me. this was the highlight of my hunt:

 

i heard a scurrying abut 15 yards away. I followed the sound and there was this little opossum hauling ass across the forest floor (more like waddling as fast as he could.. which wasnt very fast) .. i followed in hot pursuit. it wasnt long before this little booger realized i was hot on his trail and climbed up the first tree he could get his paws on. unfortunately for him, the tree he chose to climb was only about 8' tall, and i'm 6'2. He climbed as high up the tree as he could, which happened to be just above my eye level... and there our staring contest began. I have no idea who won the staring contest, but we were both completely fixed on each other. Realizing there was nowhere for this creature to go (without deliberately falling from the tree) i decided to attempt to seduce the creature with my warm soft touch. Every time i put my hands on his tail or fur he would fumble around and try to do circles around this tiny tree, not realizing no matter how many time he circled it he was still no further away from me. this went on for about 2-3 minutes... i knew it was time to get back to aimlessly and more or less blindly search for morels in the dark. i gently put my foot at the base of the twig of a tree and slowly bent the tree towards the ground. the opossum held on the entire time until i had forced the tree so low to the ground that his back was nudging the damp leaves on the ground. after a few nudges he released his white knuckles from the poor excuse for a tree, rolled over onto his feet and continued to haul ass across the forest floor as far away from me as possible.

the end.


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Good story Smguffer... Sometimes I think I love the stories shroomers tell as much as looking at photo's of the morels they find. It's seems like most of us hold one common thread and it's our love of all things wild. Good job, I hope you find a mother load of morels.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

thank you. glad you enjoyed it. 

i might not always find mushrooms when i go looking for them, but it's a rare event where i dont see/find something else just as interesting. mother nature never lets me down


----------



## shitakewarrior (Apr 18, 2014)

@smguffer that sounds like fun night, minus the lack of morels. I went out last night and found some but they were extremely spread out. What suprized me was spoting morels actually became easier when the sun went down because I could see the shadows on the forest floor better, I did have to hold my flashlight pretty low though. Well, better luck on you next hunt.


----------

